# Manicure color vs Pedicure color



## katana (Mar 3, 2007)

When you get your nails done in color as well as your toes, do you always make sure to match the colors or are two okay?

I've never worn 2 different colors at once, but I will have french tips or white tips with a color on my toes.

I don't think 2 colors would look nice, I've only seen one lady who had blue on her toes and purple on her fingernails!?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 3, 2007)

when i get pedicures i usually get a light pink color. I dont match my nails with toes all the time because i frequently like to change my nailpolish. So yeah i wear 2 different colors.


----------



## KatJ (Mar 3, 2007)

I almost always wear 2 colors. And I personally dont think it looks tacky at all.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 3, 2007)

I wear 2 colors too!


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 3, 2007)

I try to match them up, but since all my nail polish colors tend to stay within the same color family, I could probably wear two different colors and nobody would notice.


----------



## han (Mar 3, 2007)

it depends.. i try to wear the same colors. i like two diffrent ones too though.


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 4, 2007)

I usually wear a really bright color on my toes..and a neutral or french on my hands..


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 4, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 4, 2007)

I have gel tips so I always get a french on my nails, and then usually I paint my toes myself so I do like a red or a bright pink or something fun if I feel like it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 4, 2007)

I just recently got gel tips and the lady did a really bad job at it. I was very disappointed with them. I still am so Im going to have them takin off and gettin acrylics put on em or maybe goin to someone else to do them. Do you like your gel tips?


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 5, 2007)

I always do two different colors. I do them myself, though. I always put a bright pink on my toes and a lighter pink or clear on my fingers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lauren (Mar 8, 2007)

I use two different colors, mostly because the polish stays on my toes for much longer so I change my fingernails more often. I don't think it looks tacky.


----------



## mickey1962 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sometimes I match the toes and hands, sometimes I don't, mainly because it is winter now, and no one really will see my toes. Once summer comes, I will probably wear bright on the toes, and neutral on the hands.


----------



## arphsfriend (Mar 12, 2007)

Clear fingers, blue or green toes-preferrably metalic


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 12, 2007)

If I opt for color on my nails, then my toes have to match. Normally, I just go clear or get a French or American manicure on my fingers, and just leave the color to my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -KT- (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't go out and get my nails done but when I do them myself, which is once or twice a week I usually do a bright color of my toes and a sheer shade on my hands.


----------



## mem636 (Apr 2, 2007)

Sometimes I'll wear the same color for both toes and fingers, sometimes I'll pick a different color for each. It really depends. I don't think there is any specific rule for this. It's ok either way.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 3, 2007)

I usually just wear the same on my fingers &amp; toes. Or else I'll use a light pink on my fingers &amp; hot pink on toes, but I've never tried doing different colors.


----------



## kittenmittens (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm with Kristie â€“ I usually do a sheer pinky shade on my fingernails and a brighter color on my toes. I think it's pretty acceptable for two different colors instead of going matchy-matchy....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2007)

i never get a pedicure, but if i did, i'm too anal _not_ to match them.


----------



## ivette (Apr 3, 2007)

its a personal preference thing

its what appeals to you


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 3, 2007)

me too...


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have french acrylics, and I always have red polish on my toes.

Really it's personal preference, lots of women do ask for matching toes and fingernails, I have noticed. (when they come into my work)


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 3, 2007)

I use lighter colors on my toes.

If I match - its always a clear, shimmery white on toes/fingers. Or dark on toes/fingers.

But usually - darker colors on fingers, lighter on toes.


----------

